# 2 rabbits kindled, 2 litters dead. Where did I go wrong?



## porkchop48 (Apr 9, 2012)

I bought 3 bred rabbits last month. 

They have been here about 3 weeks. 

First one is a Black and white dutch. Nice sized rabbits. She had 8 kits Thursday( I think it was Thursday). All 8 of them on the wire and dead ( this was not her first litter) No signs of them being chewed on, attacked, eaten, etc. 

Yesterday my Californian had her litter. 4 kits all dead. 

Is it something I am going wrong? All have food and water. Nest boxes. Not a whole lot of traffic in the area.  Both built beautiful nest. 

The breeder said maybe the wind got to them? They have 3 solid sided hutches the front half has a door and screen where the water bottle goes. Their feed bin is on the back of the door. 

This was not the first litter for either of them.


----------



## terri9630 (Apr 9, 2012)

They could still be adjusting to their new home, something could have spooked them, wind, temp drop.  It could have been anything.  I've got a doe that is several days overdue but I think she is holding them due to a stray cat that has started hanging out on out fence.  There is just no telling sometimes.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree with the post above...sometimes it's hard to say why a doe scatters her litter. I'm guessing they are all in separate cages, so really it could have been the wind, a stray animal, just about anything. I'd give them another chance to get used to their new home and rebreed them. 
Good luck! It's never easy to lose a litter


----------



## porkchop48 (Apr 11, 2012)

I had planned on giving them one more chance. 

Possible two more chances and they are both large nice looking rabbits.   Both have been put back in with the male and I will see how it goes next month. 

The third one a smaller Dutch has not kindled yet. I am starting to think she was not bred or atleast not successfully bred.


----------

